# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nevada en Prades

## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

Esta tarde me he acercado hasta Prades, en el interior de Tarragona, para que los niños pudiran jugar con la nieve y el más pequeñajo verla por primera vez. En total han caído unos 28 l/m2

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos para que las disfrutéis, ya que tanta paciencia habéis tenido con mis quejas por la falta de lluvia :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Sergi, muchas gracias  :Smile: 

Todavía me acuerdo del 10 de enero del año pasado... :Big Grin: , madre mía, cuando volveremos a ver otra por aquí... tendrán que pasar otros veinti-tantos años  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown: 

Por lo que veo, el mayor se lo ha pasado en grande, no?  :Wink: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Preciosas imágenes Sergi, muchas gracias 
> 
> Todavía me acuerdo del 10 de enero del año pasado..., madre mía, cuando volveremos a ver otra por aquí... tendrán que pasar otros veinti-tantos años 
> 
> Por lo que veo, el mayor se lo ha pasado en grande, no? 
> 
> Un abrazo.


Gracias Federico :Smile: 

Con lo loco que está el tiempo no sería extraño que no tardes tanto en volver a ver nevar, este año puede que no, pero seguro que esta vez no pasarán tantos.

El grande ha disfrutado muchísimo y ha llegado a casa totalmente cansado y dormido.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es una ñlata pero reconozco que es una gozada.
Excelentes y bonitas imagenes, Sergi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es una ñlata pero reconozco que es una gozada.


Me parece que a ben-amar en más de una ocasión le ha pillado alguna nevadita buena en medio de algún viaje... jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , no es así ben-amar?  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una buena nevada, sin duda. Gracias por las fotos sergi. Cuanto volverá a pasar hasta que vuelva a ver los copos en Sevilla... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .
Además hoy a estado nevando en muchos puntos de España. A ver si mañana no hay muchas nubes y podemos verlo en la imagen del visible.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar Jr

un 10 de verdad sergi que nevada por dios que bonita :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuanto volverá a pasar hasta que vuelva a ver los copos en Sevilla....


Ufff... pues para Sevilla peor todavía que por aquí  :Stick Out Tongue: , si no recuerdo mal, la estadística era cada aproximadamente 50 años  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ufff... pues para Sevilla peor todavía que por aquí , si no recuerdo mal, la estadística era cada aproximadamente 50 años


Hacía 64 años que cayó la última, si sigue con la misma tendencia, lo mismo lo vuelvo a ver... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Sergi.

¡¡Como están esos críos!!...
He visto la nevada de Prades en el telediario de ésta noche en unas fotos que alguien ha enviado ¿no habrás sido tú?

Un saludo para tu esposa y un achuchoncete a ese par de zagalotes.
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos. Hola Sergi.
> 
> ¡¡Como están esos críos!!...
> He visto la nevada de Prades en el telediario de ésta noche en unas fotos que alguien ha enviado ¿no habrás sido tú?
> 
> Un saludo para tu esposa y un achuchoncete a ese par de zagalotes.
> Antonio


Hola Antonio :Smile: 

No, yo no he sido el de las fotos, había mucha gente con cámaras y una furgoneta de televisión.

Los críos te demuestran lo rápido que pasa el tiempo, cuando nos demos cuenta ya son mayores.

Un fuerte abrazo para ti y los tuyos :Smile: 

P.D. Trabaja menos y sal ya a mostrarnos el Cenajo y la Fuensanta :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

No desesperéis los que habéis visto nevar. Seguro que volveréis a verlo, por la sencilla razón de que me niego a morirme sin hacerlo yo. 30 tacos y sin ver caer un copo. Granizo y agua, lo que quieras y en la dirección que quieras, hasta de abajo a arriba, pero nevar.... pos va a ser que no.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No desesperéis los que habéis visto nevar. Seguro que volveréis a verlo, por la sencilla razón de que me niego a morirme sin hacerlo yo. 30 tacos y sin ver caer un copo. Granizo y agua, lo que quieras y en la dirección que quieras, hasta de abajo a arriba, pero nevar.... pos va a ser que no.


Hombre, en Valencia, creo que es todavía más dificil que en Sevilla. A lo mejor si te metes un poco hacia el Sistema Ibérico...
Yo la 1ª vez que vi nevar no fue en Sevilla capital hace un año, sino en la Sierra Norte hace ya algunos. :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No desesperéis los que habéis visto nevar. Seguro que volveréis a verlo, por la sencilla razón de que me niego a morirme sin hacerlo yo. 30 tacos y sin ver caer un copo.


Jajaja... pues mira que vienes de una zona en la que casi habría nieves perpetuas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , con la temperatura media que hay en Canarias y casi 4000 metros de altura, ahí ahí debe de andar el límite de nieves perpetuas... no?




> Granizo y agua, lo que quieras y en la dirección que quieras, hasta de abajo a arriba, pero nevar.... pos va a ser que no.


De esos también los he visto yo, menos los de abajo a arriba, curioso ese efecto, no lo conocía hasta ahora...

Y recogerlos con palas, también lo he conocido una vez  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

He de decir algo yo he visto nevar muchas veces pero cada vez es mas raro y menos frecuente siendo crio recuerdo grandes nevadas por mi zona y asomarme por la ventana y ver caer unos copos gordisimos y mi madre reñirme nene que me esta manchando los cristales¡¡¡ como si eso fuera una cosa habitual y al dia siguiente haber 30 o 40 cm de nieve pero eso ya es solo un recuerdo como mucho ahora he visto 5 dedos y despues de un monton de años, *cambio climatico o ciclos climaticos???*

por cierto sergi buenas instantaneas y tarde entretenida pero seguro que mucho frio sobre todo en las manos de los nenes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

a titulo anécdotico dejo este enlace de las grandes nevadas en Madrid desde 1840

http://foro.meteored.com/empty-t70294.0.html

----------


## Luján

> Hombre, en Valencia, creo que es todavía más dificil que en Sevilla. A lo mejor si te metes un poco hacia el Sistema Ibérico...
> Yo la 1ª vez que vi nevar no fue en Sevilla capital hace un año, sino en la Sierra Norte hace ya algunos.


Recuerda que no soy de Valencia, sino de Canarias. Tan sólo llevo aquí unos 6 años.

En el interior de Valencia, de Alicante y de Castellón nieva. A las pruebas me remito.  :Wink: .

He visto nieve unas cuantas veces, y hasta fui a esquiar el año pasado. Pero nunca la he visto caer.




> Jajaja... pues mira que vienes de una zona en la que casi habría nieves perpetuas , con la temperatura media que hay en Canarias y casi 4000 metros de altura, ahí ahí debe de andar el límite de nieves perpetuas... no?
> 
> 
> 
> De esos también los he visto yo, menos los de abajo a arriba, curioso ese efecto, no lo conocía hasta ahora...
> 
> Y recogerlos con palas, también lo he conocido una vez


Pues mira, Si el Teide estuviera en los Pirineos tendría nieves perpetuas. Incluso si estuviera en Sierra Nevada. Y en su latitud, poco le falta.

----------


## nando

> Recuerda que no soy de Valencia, sino de Canarias. Tan sólo llevo aquí unos 6 años.
> 
> En el interior de Valencia, de Alicante y de Castellón nieva. A las pruebas me remito. .
> 
> He visto nieve unas cuantas veces, y hasta fui a esquiar el año pasado.* Pero nunca la he visto caer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Pues mira, Si el Teide estuviera en los Pirineos tendría nieves perpetuas. Incluso si estuviera en Sierra Nevada. Y en su latitud, poco le falta.


y será verdad???

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Recuerda que no soy de Valencia*, sino de Canarias. Tan sólo llevo aquí unos 6 años.
> 
> En el interior de Valencia, de Alicante y de Castellón nieva. A las pruebas me remito. .
> 
> He visto nieve unas cuantas veces, y hasta fui a esquiar el año pasado. Pero nunca la he visto caer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues mira, Si el Teide estuviera en los Pirineos tendría nieves perpetuas. Incluso si estuviera en Sierra Nevada. Y en su latitud, poco le falta.


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: Bueno, por Canarias, sube al Teide en invierno cuando venga una borrasca... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , o espera que una bolsa de aire frío baje hasta esas latitudes. Cuando en Sevilla haga unos -10/-12ºC supongo que podrá nevar por ahí abajo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, por Canarias, sube al Teide en invierno cuando venga una borrasca..., o espera que una bolsa de aire frío baje hasta esas latitudes. Cuando en Sevilla haga unos -10/-12ºC supongo que podrá nevar por ahí abajo.


jeje. El dia que haga -10ºC en Sevilla me voy allí a ver el Guadalquivir helado  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> jeje. El dia que haga -10ºC en Sevilla me voy allí a ver el Guadalquivir helado


Y yo  te estare esperando, no me perderia ese espectaculo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y ademas estaria encantado de servirte de guia  :Smile: 

Ayer tambien nevo algo en las sierras de Cabra y Rute.  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jeje. El dia que haga -10ºC en Sevilla me voy allí a ver el Guadalquivir helado


El Guadalquivir a su paso por Sevilla helado... no quiero perdérmelo. Esperemos que embalses al 100% nos avise  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 




> Ayer tambien nevo algo en las sierras de Cabra y Rute.


Y donde pusiste la cámara??  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> jeje. El dia que haga -10ºC en Sevilla me voy allí a ver el Guadalquivir helado





> Y yo  te estare esperando, no me perderia ese espectaculo  y ademas estaria encantado de servirte de guia 
> 
> Ayer tambien nevo algo en las sierras de Cabra y Rute.



Y aquí os estaré esperando yo a los dos :Smile:  :Wink: . Bueno, a los tres.

----------


## ben-amar

> El Guadalquivir a su paso por Sevilla helado... no quiero perdérmelo. Esperemos que embalses al 100% nos avise 
> 
> 
> 
> Y donde pusiste la cámara??


Yo no pude ir pero esto es lo que vi desde la azotea de mi bloque

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no pude ir pero esto es lo que vi desde la azotea de mi bloque


Bueno... parece que ha caído un buen manto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no pude ir pero esto es lo que vi desde la azotea de mi bloque


Que buenas vistas, y que buena nevada... :Smile:  :Smile: .
Gracias por las fotos :Wink: .

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Sergi por las fotos de Prades.
El sábado cuando bajaba por la AP-7 camino de Enguera, llovía y nevava por lo puertos de Beceite y por la zona de Torre Miró.
Hoy al hacer el camino de vuelta ha podido ver nieve en las cumbres.
Me alegro por el pobre Sènia, que por el puente de la AP-7 bajaba turbio, y el Ulldecona que se cargará un poco.
Luján, no desesperes, yo ví nevar, en la Bonaigua, por primera vez a los 33 años, y nieve a los 25 en Paniza.
Tranquilos que cuando el Guadalquivir se hiele yo también iré para allá. Aunque hará menos de -10º C por lo menos -20º o más.

----------

